# Coming to a movie theater near you



## cda (Oct 6, 2017)

http://www.thestate.com/entertainment/celebrities/article177487856.html


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope this never makes it into the code book.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry.......this is beyond ridiculous.

Could be the final dagger in the movie theatre industry, which I gave up on many years ago.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 12, 2017)

Disbelief.
Saw a news story last night that may have a large effect on the ski industry.  Lawsuit over allowing assist animals on lifts.  What could go wrong???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 12, 2017)

And how will the major league sports comply? 

Maybe the theaters will have to build a sky booth in the theater.


----------



## conarb (Oct 12, 2017)

The parks, national, state, and local have spent billions making paved pathways and trails, I'm waiting to see the lawsuit demanding wheelchair access up the face of Half Dome,


----------



## mark handler (Oct 12, 2017)

Another poor decision from the court s.


----------



## conarb (Oct 12, 2017)

The State said:
			
		

> The U.S. Department of Justice filed documents in support of McGann.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.thestate.com/entertainment/celebrities/article177487856.html#storylink=cpy



Note that this case was undoubtedly filed under Obama's DOJ (Holder or Lynch) but was not withdrawn under Trump's DOJ (Sessions), I've that 97% of the current Civil Service employees working in Washington are registered Democrats.



			
				Daily Signal said:
			
		

> So there is not much that could be done internally at DOJ to prevent many of the problems that have been caused in the Justice Department by Eric Holder’s contempt for the rule of law, his willingness to push unwarranted prosecutions, his politicized decision-making, his readiness to mislead and ignore Congress, and his disastrous policies on issues from civil rights to national security that have endangered the freedom, prosperity, and safety of the American people.  A number of veterans of the Justice Department that the authors spoke with were unable to suggest any structural or statutory changes that can prevent a bad attorney general from abusing the power that office conveys.
> 
> This has meant that while Barack Obama and his attorney general have publicly tried to “maintain the veneer of respect for legal processes,” they have in reality worked to “stretch or break the rules whenever necessary to achieve the desired outcome – social justice being a higher form of legitimacy than society’s rule of law” according to DOJ veteran Andy McCarthy.
> 
> There is no way to know how long it will take to repair the damage that Eric Holder has done to the management and operation of the Justice Department.  One thing we do know for sure – it will take a great deal of work by a new attorney general who is willing to take on the activists that Holder will leave embedded within the career civil service ranks of the Department. And it will take political willpower and steadfastness of a kind that is rarely seen in Washington.¹



And here we thought we could elect a new administration and get rid of many bad laws, obviously the government is so corrupt and so filled with career civil servants that there cannot be change for decades. 


¹ http://dailysignal.com/2014/06/10/obamas-enforcer-eric-holders-justice-department/


----------

